# AARON mckie is just a disgrace



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

Probably the most overpaid stiff in the league.
Contributes nothing, can't score is slow on defense, and damn how the hell did he mess up that great full court bounce pass by AI.

What a joke. I hope your happy Billy King you idiot.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheTruth34</b>!
> Probably the most overpaid stiff in the league.
> Contributes nothing, can't score is slow on defense, and damn how the hell did he mess up that great full court bounce pass by AI.


I agree with that he's overpaid, he's old, he's slow, basically all he's getting by on is savvy.



> What a joke. I hope your happy Billy King you idiot.


Where I disagree is this being blamed on Billy King, King has made his fair share of mistakes (just look at last offseason) but the ball wasn't in his court when it came to resigning McKie. The summer after the Finals, Larry Brown still had a stranglehold on the franchise, the very same offseason that the Sixers traded for one of Larry's favorite players in Derrick Coleman.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: AARON mckie is just a disgrace*

Thanks Larry:upset:


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: AARON mckie is just a disgrace*



> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> Thanks Larry:upset:


Nobody knew Aaron had played his best basketball that year, and we all thought it was a great deal at the time. Also without DC, we might not have even made the playoffs in 03, and wouldn't have even gotten a first round draft pick from it(THAT was Larry's fault)


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: AARON mckie is just a disgrace*



> Originally posted by <b>sliccat</b>!
> 
> 
> Nobody knew Aaron had played his best basketball that year, and we all thought it was a great deal at the time. Also without DC, we might not have even made the playoffs in 03, and wouldn't have even gotten a first round draft pick from it(THAT was Larry's fault)



I can do a search if you like and in it you will find that I felt that they overpaid for him in that offseason. As always we had bid against ourselves, because the next closest offer he got was from San Antonio and it was 5 years at 30 million with a option year for 6.5. No thanks I have never been a fan of his and since he signed that deal he hasnt played the same


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: AARON mckie is just a disgrace*



> Originally posted by <b>sliccat</b>!
> Nobody knew Aaron had played his best basketball that year, and we all thought it was a great deal at the time. Also without DC, we might not have even made the playoffs in 03, and wouldn't have even gotten a first round draft pick from it(THAT was Larry's fault)


The problem with giving McKie all that money was that he had a bum shoulder, a bum ankle, and by the time they gave him the contract he didn't have surgery on either as he waited until the start of training camp.

And yeah, we might not have made the playoffs without DC but that's because the 2000-01 Eastern Championship team was ripped apart to bring players like Matt Harpring, Vonteego Cummings, Roshown McCloud, and others. To this day, I can't explain why we completely ripped the team apart, maybe they wouldn't have been able to beat the Nets if they came back with the same roster, but there was no excuse to downgrade all across the board the way they did. Then what we come to learn afterwards is that Matt Harpring could've fit here but we had him out of position so much (games where he was playing PF), and Larry always had him in his doghouse.

Only offseason that matches how bad that one was, was the offseason last year, but I'm not even sure about that.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> McKie has attempted just six shots - making one - in 54 minutes during the three games. He is averaging 0.7 points.
> 
> McKie hasn't exactly been a defensive demon, either. He was supposed to be guarding Chauncey Billups when Billups scored eight straight points, including a pair of open 3-pointers, in the second quarter of Saturday's 99-91 loss to the Pistons.
> 
> ...





> Asked if the up-tempo offensive style O'Brien wants to play is suited to his skills, McKie said, "I would imagine."
> 
> "It depends on what you consider running," McKie said. "It's not, 'Shoot, grab it out of the net, throw it to half court and run.' It's a controlled kind of thing. You only have 24 seconds, so you want to get it down, swing the ball around and get teams moving. That's when you create good looks."


LINK


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

If I'm down on him when he's bad, I think the least I can do is give him credit when he's good and in the game against the Nets he was our most effective player against Richard Jefferson. That was until he went out with the strained rotator cuff. 

This doesn't mean I want him to get more minutes than Salmons when Johnny comes back, but I'm just giving credit where it's due.


----------



## bigpoppa*UK (Nov 26, 2004)

Has no one failed to notice that mckie is iversons best friend! they are inseperable in practice,lockerroom etc and basically what allen wants allen gets!

his nickname is "blue" cos his skin is so dark!???

It dont make sense but then a lot of things allen does and says dont make sense,good thing he`s a don at basketball


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

With all that said, it makes you wonder how O'Brien picked him to be a starter at the beginning of the season in the first place?

And I don't think he's a disgrace, I think he's just old. And what happened to the rumored trade with Mckie going to the Knicks anyway? 
Did that just die or just a rumor?

After analyzing the latest games, my new starting 5 is: 

Kyle Korver
Samuel Dalembert
Marc Jackson
Allen Iverson
Andre Igaudala


----------



## bigpoppa*UK (Nov 26, 2004)

who is the shooting guard? korver or igoudala?
who is the center jackson or dalambert?

these may be the best five players on the roster but you have 2 centers a pf,a sf and a pg?


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bigpoppa*UK</b>!
> who is the shooting guard? korver or igoudala?
> who is the center jackson or dalambert?
> 
> these may be the best five players on the roster but you have 2 centers a pf,a sf and a pg?


Wut are you talking about, if Jackson and Dalembert are the 2 centres, whos the pf? If you think Iggy or Korver are power forwards, think again, your way off, and to answer both of your questions

1. Iguodala is a swingman, he can play the 2 guard very well

2. Dalembert would be the centre, Jackson would be a capable power forward and has played the position in the past

PG - Allen Iverson
SG - Andre Iguodala
SF - Kyle Korver
PF - Marc Jackson
C - Samuel Dalembert

doesnt look half bad, if only Kenny Thomas played well in Obies system, and we'd be set


----------



## bigpoppa*UK (Nov 26, 2004)

ok 

shaq,j.o,miller,Z,dampier,big ben etc would snap dalembert in half at center

webber,kg,td,amare,marion,brand,lewis etc would eat jackson and spit the slow cranky pips out at power forward

anyone who defensivly stays up on korver and does`nt allow him open looks has done the job cos he cant stop any sf from going to the hole

igoudala is very athletic but is no match for any of the premier 2 guards yet (he`s a rookie)

iverson is an mvp type player but is not a genuine pg


Hey im a sixers fan but im also a realist and that team could`nt beat the clips in a 7 game series let alone anyone good


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bigpoppa*UK</b>!
> ok
> 
> shaq,j.o,miller,Z,dampier,big ben etc would snap dalembert in half at center
> ...


If you put Jackson and Dalembert down low, you have one big body, and one freakishly athletic shot blocker. In theory, that should work. I havent seen these two play together, and I am not too familar with O'Brein's defensive system, but I would believe that those two together would be our best bet against a tough frontcourt.

The problem with those two is offensively. Jackson is a guy who scores from putbacks. And although Sammy has extended his offensive game, he is not a threat from the perimeter. That would go against O'Brein's system.

Kyle Korver is doing exactly what I want at this point. He is actually overacheiving. He can't really be someone that we should rely on to score, but is someone who we should rely on to make the open shot. And that guy can change games. (if you believe in momentum)

Allen Iverson is the wildcard. Just when we think hes the straighedge star whose all about business, he skips practice. I always think I know exactly what I will get from Allen, and you do more or less. But if he can lead this team, they can make noise. I hope he takes on this challenge, it will be interesting to see.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey im a sixers fan but im also a realist and that team could`nt beat the clips in a 7 game series let alone anyone good [/QUOTE]

Oh, hell no. Sixers can't beat the Clips! what kind of fan are you? We need to get AI some help if we're to advance in the pl-offs but I know we can take the Clips in 7. 

And I had Dalembert playing Power Forward, keeping MJ at the Center spot. Why's everyone dogging Marc Jackson? He's a decent C that can put up some decent stat's from time to time. He scored 20pts several times this season. He also has good trade value. If 7'6" Ralf Sampson can start at PF, why can't Dalembert? We need a shot blocking defender in the starting lineup. This lineup gives us scoring, size, and defense.

Again, my starting five:
SF - Kyle Korver
PF - Samuel Dalembert
C - Marc Jackson
PG - Allen Iverson
SG - Andre Igaudala


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

I think that Sammy would be more suited to the centre position, and Marc Jackson to the power forward position, I'd feel much more comfortable with Sammy guarding people like Miller and JO,, he may be skinny compared to others, but he is damn athleitc and he can still defend, Korver doesnt need to be wide open to hit shots, all he needs is a screen and its an automatic 3, iverson is looking better at point guard every game, iggy is a great defender and does a great job guarding the other good 2 guards in the league, he guarded Pierce great, just becauuse hes a rookie, doesnt mean he cant play, you need to watch more sixers games, wut kind of fan are you, lose to the clips in 7?:laugh:, you know the Sixers have played the toughest schedule in the league so far, and a few of the games they should have won, they just need to improve on hoolding leads, which should dcome together with time, their wins are gonna sky rocket soon


----------

